# Watch Parts



## ladycop322

Will cast tomorrow!  Waiting for the fumes to dissipate.

The bottom window of the watch face has a single diamond chip. Hope it shows up


----------



## ELA

Hope the diamond shows up.  Looking forward to seeing the finished product on a pen.  

(I have got to find me an old watch:wink


----------



## truckfixr

That looks pretty awesome. I would recommend waiting a few days before casting. I've had more than one casting fail due to outgassing from insufficiently cured CA.


----------



## magpens

Michelle, that is GORGEOUS !!!!! 

I LOVE the shape of the watch face !!!!

Looking forward to seeing the finished pen.

You have obviously been working very hard on this one .... no posts from you for a few days and missed them !


----------



## ladycop322

Thans Mal!  I've been a little down in the dumps but I will post my new baby on a different post.  She brightens my day, every day!


----------



## wyone

that looks awesome..  I really like seeing things like this in stages..  helps in understanding how things are supposed to look in case I ever do something like that.


----------



## BSea

That looks really good.  I'm interested to know if the diamond shows up too.  Aren't diamonds hard to see in water?  If so, it may well be almost invisible unless you know where to look.


----------



## jttheclockman

What kit are you putting that on???  You have a few pieces that look like they are sticking up quite a bit from the photo. Make sure you check with your bushing diam. before casting. The red background should be a nice look. Good luck.


----------



## Curly

If any of the pieces poke through the resin after turning do a CA finish and they will disappear. Be gentle while turning and you will cut through the metal with no problems. Even the steel pieces cut and sand clean.


----------



## studioseven

Looks good.  Can't wait to see the finished product.

Seven


----------



## edstreet

truckfixr said:


> That looks pretty awesome. I would recommend waiting a few days before casting. I've had more than one casting fail due to outgassing from insufficiently cured CA.



Sorry but CA does not 'outgas'.  It polymerizes. 



ladycop322 said:


> Will cast tomorrow!  Waiting for the fumes to dissipate.
> 
> The bottom window of the watch face has a single diamond chip. Hope it shows up




What will show up is the excessive glue that's holding all the parts on the tube, they will stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## BSea

If the glue does become a problem, and you need to redo the pen, you can get some special tips that go on the end of your CA bottles.  They have a really small opening, and you can basically put a really small drop of CA anywhere you need to.  I don't know what they are called, but Hobby Lobby and/or Michaels sells them.  I think they come 5 to a pack.

Hope you don't need them.


----------



## ladycop322

Ed,

I was taught to make watch part pens by the BEST of the BEST!  CA is superglue and it releases gas/fumes.  This is how, in law enforcement, we lift prints off of evidence.  I have made a few pens all the same way and NEVER EVER had the problems you speak of.  Thanks for your two cents but I think you are wrong.  I will post my beautiful pen when it is completed so you can apologize   Have a blessed day, I know I will, ciao!
Michelle


----------



## kruzzer

looks fantastic. can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## edstreet

ladycop322 said:


> Ed,
> 
> I was taught to make watch part pens by the BEST of the BEST!  CA is superglue and it releases gas/fumes.  This is how, in law enforcement, we lift prints off of evidence.  I have made a few pens all the same way and NEVER EVER had the problems you speak of.  Thanks for your two cents but I think you are wrong.  I will post my beautiful pen when it is completed so you can apologize   Have a blessed day, I know I will, ciao!
> Michelle



Then please educate yourself as to how and why CA works.  In the fingerprint lifting case it is heated to the boiling point which is a separate phenomenom from outgassing because that is a phase transition.

The 'best of the best'?  Who would this be?


----------



## tomtedesco

Now you have an excuse for showing up late for shift, your time piece quit working for some reason.  LOL It looks good.


----------



## Janster

BSea said:


> If the glue does become a problem, and you need to redo the pen, you can get some special tips that go on the end of your CA bottles.  They have a really small opening, and you can basically put a really small drop of CA anywhere you need to.  I don't know what they are called, but Hobby Lobby and/or Michaels sells them.  I think they come 5 to a pack.
> 
> Hope you don't need them.



Tooth picks make for tiny applications of the CA.....Be well......Jan


----------



## vtgaryw

I glue my watch parts on using "Aleene's Jewelery & Metal Glue."  It's very thick, but judicious application with a toothpick is possible.  I've never had a problem with it, it sets up quickly, and even if I get too much on, I've never been able to see it in the finished blank.

Gary


----------



## ladycop322

I casted my blank and as I expected, you cannot see any excess glue buildup as others on this thread stated.  I will turn it tonight (when I get off duty) and post pics of my new masterpiece lol

Have a great Saturday and you all stay safe out there.  

Michelle


----------



## truckfixr

edstreet said:


> Sorry but CA does not 'outgas'.  It polymerizes.




No need for an apology. I've been wrong before. But out gas or polymerize...Makes no real difference to me. The fact of the matter is that casting CA that's not fully cured results in lots of bubbles, and a failed casting.


----------



## edstreet

ladycop322 said:


> I casted my blank and as I expected, you cannot see any excess glue buildup as others on this thread stated.  I will turn it tonight (when I get off duty) and post pics of my new masterpiece lol
> 
> Have a great Saturday and you all stay safe out there.
> 
> Michelle




Congrats.

Just for reference as to what I mentioned was this.  In these 2 photo's you can very clearly see the problem.











These to were made by 'the best of the best' but my goal is not to belittle or cause problems but to help inform.  For many of us with a well trained eye for details defects of this nature is EASILY spotted from easily 10-15 feet from the pen.  From casual observation of the photo you posted you to have this problem going on.


As do the majority of watch part blank makers out there.


In the first photo you can clearly see excessive glue where it was attached to the carbon fiber.  In the second photo you can clearly see bubbles as well as excessive glue.  There are notable difference in how the two look.


----------



## wyone

I am eager to see how the pen turned out.  Michelle has done some incredible work in the past, and I have no doubt we will see the same thing in this pen.


----------



## Beedeejay

I wish I could see the details of a watch part pen from 15 feet. I always though my eyesight was pretty good apparently not


----------



## edstreet

Beedeejay said:


> I wish I could see the details of a watch part pen from 15 feet. I always though my eyesight was pretty good apparently not



The key at that distance is knowing what to look for, I guarantee that you see it but not aware of what you are looking at.


----------



## ladycop322

truckfixr,

That was not meant for you, my dear.  The member I speak of is one who has all the knowledge, of all the mysteries of this world, lol.  Maybe he can go speak to the rioters in Baltimore and NY, and also become a super cop since he thinks he knows how we lift prints using super glue!  I've been a cop 20 years and a detective as well, and I have a pen turner telling me how I lift prints.  It amazes me.  Anyway, I completed my pen and I am posting in a different thread.  I hope you like it, I love it!

Have a blessed day


----------



## vtgaryw

The last batch of watch part pens I cast, I had to bring the resin up from the basement.  Set it in front of a space heater to warm it.  Much thinner when I poured it than usual, but it poured beautifully!  No bubbles in any of them!  I will do this from now on.

Gary


----------



## truckfixr

ladycop322, No worries my friend. I didn't think you were referring to me. I'm looking forward to seeing your pen.


----------



## Darley

Ed I would like you to scan scrupulously my 2 pens when finished next week hopefully, just want to know what I did wrong  Thanks


----------

